# Gun falling apart



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have my Model 1100 12 ga. auto and one of the pins that holds the internals in (firing pin area and such) keeps falling out. What should I use to hold it in there but yet I can still remove the pin when I need to. Just some electrical tape or something? But I would like something that wouldn't leave goo marks.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Take a hammer and screwdriver and hit the side (end) of the pin with the flathead, and in so doing, booger the outside up a little, so that it has some purchase when in the hole.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

And I still will be able to take it out when I want to? Any other way?


----------



## 4wtrfwl (Aug 3, 2010)

on the 1100/11-87 trigger group, the front pin has 2 little clips that hold the carrier assembly in place, they fit into the recess of that pin. Check your trigger group and make sure those clips are good. As far as the back pin, go to Brownells and buy a replacement for about 5 bucks, actually I get both pins at the same time. I have had an 11-87 for about 10 years and replaced my pins only twice. The problem is each time you take those pins out they get a little worn, but its a small price to pay for a clean action.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, I'll check it out


----------

